# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying >  Πλοία που θα θέλαμε να ξανά ταξίδέψουμε

## fcuk

Με αφορμη το τοπικ που εχει δημιουργηθει στην ακτοπλοοια(επιβατικα πλοια) για το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ αποφασισα να κανω μια ψηφοφορια....γκαλοπ!!! 

ΠΟΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΘΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΞΙΟΘΕΑΤΟ?

----------


## fcuk

Και να κανω εγω την αρχη...

ΧΑΛΑΡΑ...ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ

----------


## George

Από τα παλιά χαλαρά ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ - ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ.
Από τα πιο καινούρια χαλαρά ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ 3-4.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πωσειδών Εξπρές Arkadia Lines

----------


## poseidonas15

SUPERFAST I-II

----------


## che

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ και εγω.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Αν δεν είχε διαλυθεί το μοναδικό Ε Π Τ Α Ν Η Σ Ο Σ.
Αλλιώς το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ή το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ.

----------


## A377

Θα συμφωνήσω για το Ε Π Τ Α Ν Η Σ Ο Σ.....

----------


## Spyros

Εννοειται το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ (ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ),αν δεν ειχε την τυχη που ειχε..το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ,το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ...

----------


## andreas

Εγώ θα πω αυτό που κατά τη γνώμη μου άλλαξε τα δεδομένα στη Ραφήνα. Το Superferry το πρώτο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ξαναφερνω στη επιφανεια αυτο το thread.Θα προτεινα αν μπορει ο Νικος να το μετονομασει.Τωρα οσον αφορα για τη δικη μου επιλογη θα επιλεξω το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ.Πραγματικα θα ηθελα να γυρισουν παρα πολλα βαπορια,αν ομως γινοταν να επιστρεψει μονο ενα τοτε δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι αλλο απο αυτο.Απ' οτι βλεπω εχει ηδη δυο ψηφους και αυτο λεει πολλα.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ με τα σινιαλα της ΔΑΝΕ ....... Σαν πολλα να θελω ..

----------


## Leo

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής μ΄αρέσει να αναπολώ τα περασμένα μεγαλεία, αλλά θέλω να ταξιδεύω με ότι κυκλοφορεί σήμερα....  :Cool:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δυστυχως, οτι και να κανουμε, δεν μπορουμε να τα φερουμε πισω. Αρα, ας βολευτουμε και ας προσπαθησουμε να ταξιδεψουμε με αυτα που εχουμε, παλια και καινουρια!

----------


## AegeanIslands

*ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ**ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ**ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ**ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ*Αυτα χωρις ενδοιασμο,υπαρχουν και αλλα ομως αυτα σιγουρα.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, ο τελευταίος εκπρόσωπος μιας εποχής που πέρασε ανεπιστρεπτί...

----------


## captain 83

Πάρτε και ένα ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΙΙ από εμένα. Τελευταία φορά που ταξίδεωα ήταν το 2001 και μακάρι να ξαναταξίδευα με το καραβάκι.

----------


## Rocinante

Με το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΣΟΣ να κανει σβουρες...

----------


## giannisk88

Θα'θελα πολύ να ξαναταξίδευα με τη Δαιδαλάρα (βλ. Δαίδαλος) ή το Ελ Γγρέκο (μίας και θα μας φύγει για πάντα  :Sad: )..Πολλές αναμνήσεις...

----------


## gtogias

Με το Νήσος Χίος (της ΝΕΧ) από Ραφήνα για Πασαλιμάνι (Μεστά). ¶λλες εποχές...

----------


## Νάξος

Νοσταλγῶ τὸ (ἕνα καὶ μοναδικὸ πορτοκαλὶ) Νάξος. Νοσταλγῶ τὴν χρυσὴ ἐποχὴ τοῦ '70 καὶ '80 ποὺ στὶς Κυκλάδες εἴχαμε πολλὲς καὶ καλὲς ἐπιλογὲς... Τότε ποὺ τὰ βαπόρια εἴχανε πολλοὺς ἀνοικτοὺς χώρους, κοφτερές πλῶρες, πρόσβαση σὲ ὅλα τὰ καταστρώματα. Τότε ποὺ τὰ πλοῖα δὲν ἤτανε κουτιὰ (Ἐλ. Βενιζέλος, τὸ πρῶτο χαρακτηριστικό δεῖγμα πλωτοῦ κουτιοῦ πρωτοῦ ἀκολουθήσουν κι ἄλλα πολλὰ στὸν Περαία) ἀλλά καμπυλάτα καὶ ποικιλόμορφα.

Ναὶ, τὸ ταξεῖδι γιὰ Νάξο κρατοῦσε 7 ὥρες μὲ τὸ Νάξος (μὲ Πάρο ἐνδιάμεσα), ἀλλὰ μποροὺσες νὰ κάτσεις μὲ τὶς ὥρες στὴ μύτη τῆς πλώρας ἡ στὸ κατάστρωμα πάνω ἀπὸ τὴν γέφυρα... Μποροῦσες στὰ 7 μποφώρ νὰ βλέπεις ἀπό τὸ ἀνώτερο κατάστρωμα τὴν πλώρη του νὰ σκίζει τὰ νερὰ καὶ νὰ νιώθεις τὸν «ψεκασμὸ» ἀπὸ τὸ κύμα στὸ πρόσωπο (μαζοχισμὸς ἤ μυσταγωγία; ) Τότε τὸ είσιτήριο στοίχιζε 2000 δρχ. καὶ οὔτε (σκάρτα 6 €πουλα), τῶρα στοιχίζει 30€ μὲ μισθοὺς ποὺ πολύ ἀμφιβάλλω ἄν ἔχουν διπλασιαστεῖ, ἐνῶ διαρκεί πέντε ώρες καὶ μισὴ.

Τότε κόσμος περίμενε τὸν βάπορα στό λιμάνι... Τῶρα εἴτε περνάει τὸ Blue Star Naxos ἤ τὸ Blue Star Paros κανεὶς δὲν άσχολεῖται. Ἔτσι κι ἀλλιῶς ἴδια εῖναι... Τὰ ξενικὰ ὀνόματα, ναὶ, αὐτὰ εἶναι πρόοδος... Ἠ τυποποίηση καὶ κυτιοποίηση, ναὶ, εἶναι κι αὐτὴ πρόοδος... Τὰ γκούντις καὶ τὸ franchise σκατόφαγο onboard εἶναι κι αὐτὸ πρόοδος...

Ἠ «πρόοδος» σκότωσε ἕνα πρᾶγμα ὅμως... Τό ἴδιο τὸ ταξεῖδι...Πάει ὁ λοστρόμος ποὺ βίραρε ἄγκυρες καὶ μὲ τὸν ὁποίο μπορούσαμε να πιάσουμε κουβεντοῦλα παραδίπλα του καὶ νὰ νιώσουμε τὴν ἱεροτελεστία τῆς ἀναχώρησης. Πάει ἡ γέφυρα καὶ ἡ κόντρα-γέφυρα... Πάει βασικὰ ἡ ἀγνότητα ἐκείνων τῶν ἐποχῶν καὶ ὁ αὐθορμητισμός... Ἡ γεύση τοῦ ταξειδιοῦ.

Τῶρα ὁλοι σὲ καθίσματα ἀεροπορικοῦ τύπου (ναὶ, εἶναι ἀναμφίβολα πιὸ ἄνετα καὶ δὲν ὑπάρχει τίποτε τὸ μεμπτὸ σὲ αὐτὸ) -τὰ ὁποία τὰ πληρώνουμε 3-4 €πουλα παραπάνω νταβατζιλίκι- ἁπλὰ περιμένουμε νὰ φτάσει τὸ ὰπρόσωπο πλοῖο-κουτὶ στὸ λιμάνι.

Ἄν έπρεπε νὰ βάλω κι ἄλλα καράβια στὴν λίστα θὰ ἔβαζα τὸ Πάρος, τὸ Σαντορίνη, τὸ ὁποίο σὰν παιδὶ δὲν χόρτασα ὅσο ήθελα καὶ φυσικὰ τὸ Δῆλος. Μὲ τὸ τελευταῖο δυστυχῶς δὲν ταξίδεψα ποτὲ καὶ μοῦ ἔμεινε ἡ ἀποθυμιὰ. Ἀρχοντοκάραβο μὲ τὰ οὗλα του.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

_Το Ελ.Γκρέκο,ο Καζαντζάκης,το Δαιδαλος,το Κινγκ Μίνως,το Κύδων και το ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ της Μινόαν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## dimitris

το πορτοκαλι φυσικα ΝΑΞΟΣ και τον αρχοντα ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ τον πρωτο!!! οταν βουλιαξε στην Παρο με πηρε μια φιλη τηλεφωνο στη δουλεια και μου λεει βουλιαξε "το καραβι σου" ηξερε την΄λατρεια μου γι αυτο!!! την επομενη μερα που το δειχνει να βουλιαζει στις ειδησεις εκλαιγα σαν μικρο παιδι :Sad:  η εικονα με τον καπεταν Σπυρο να πηδαει τελευταιος απο τον καταπελτη και να βουλιαζει ειναι ακομα στα ματια μου :Sad:

----------


## meco

Με τα παλιά Φαιστός, Κνωσός και Αριάδνη καθώς και με το Ελ Γκρέκο.
Με τα Kινγκ Μίνως και Ν.Καζαντζάκης έχω κάνει τόσα πολλά ταξίδια που τα έχω χορτάσει.

----------


## kingminos

KING MINOS και πάλι KING MINOS.

----------


## dk

> KING MINOS και πάλι KING MINOS.


Αυτο με μετεφερε σαν φανταρο απο το λιμανι του Πειραια στο Ηρακλειο τον Μαιο του 1982.
Πολυ καλο πλοιο.Αχ τι μου θυμησατε τωρα!!!

----------


## dk

Αυτο που θα μου μεινει αξεχαστο ηταν το Superfast 2 σε ενα ταξιδι μου απο Πατρα-Ανκονα τον Αυγουστο του 1996.

----------


## meco

> Αυτο με μετεφερε σαν φανταρο απο το λιμανι του Πειραια στο Ηρακλειο τον Μαιο του 1982.
> Πολυ καλο πλοιο.Αχ τι μου θυμησατε τωρα!!!


Εσένα σε μετέφερε το σκέτο "Μίνως" και όχι το Κινγκ.
Το Κινγκ Μίνως δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο Πειραιά το 1992 αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## dk

> Εσένα σε μετέφερε το σκέτο "Μίνως" και όχι το Κινγκ.
> Το Κινγκ Μίνως δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο Πειραιά το 1992 αν θυμάμαι καλά.


Ισως να εχεις δικιο,δεν μπορω να θυμηθω ακριβως.
Εχουν περασει και 26 χρονια βλεπεις!!! :Smile:

----------


## sea_serenade

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ των Μινωϊκών, ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ, DAME M και χαλαρά KING MINOS

----------


## Νaval22

Σαπφω κατάσπρη με τη μπλε τσιμινιέρα της

----------


## navigation

Σαπφώ και Αρκάδι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geogre222

ΣΑΠΦΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

*ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ....*
Να το βλεπα να βγαίνει ξανά καμαρωτό και περήφανο απο τα φανάρια για να στολίσει το Αιγαίο..

----------


## sylver23

εγω θα θελα να ταξιδεψω ξανα με καποιο αλλα ειναι καπου στις πορτες....

----------


## kingminos

> Από τα παλιά χαλαρά ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ - ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ.
> Από τα πιο καινούρια χαλαρά ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ 3-4.


Συμφωνώ και εγώ.
king minos και n. kazantzakis

----------


## samichri

ΣΑΠΦΩ (Αν το γράψω δύο φορές .. θα μετρήσει για δύο ??)  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vinman

Είναι πολλά...και θα τα γράψω όλα χωρίς σειρά προτίμησης....
(δεν θα συμπεριλάβω αυτά που υπάρχουν ακόμα στα νερά μας...)
Αριάδνη
Φαιστός
Κνωσσός
Γεώργιος εξπρές
Νάξος
Παναγία Τήνου
Κάμιρος
Ν Καζαντζάκης
Κινγκ Μίνως
Μίνως
Ρέθυμνο
Ποσειδών εξπρές

----------


## marsant

Eγω θα ηθελα πολυ παλι με τα

ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ
ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ
ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ
ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ

----------


## noulos

Ακου ερώτηση!

ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και να παίξω στα ηλεκτρονικά το παιχνίδι με τον γορίλα!!!

Α, και επιστροφή με το BARI για να φάμε και σουβλάκια!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## meco

> Ακου ερώτηση!
> ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και να παίξω στα ηλεκτρονικά το παιχνίδι με τον γορίλα!!!


 :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Donkey Kong!!!!

Εγώ θα διάλεγα πάντως τα παλιά βαπόρια του Ηρακλείου.
Αριάδνη
Κνωσός
Φαιστός

----------


## noulos

Μάλλον έχεις φάει και εσύ πολλά εικοσάρικα εεε;  :Razz:

----------


## meco

> Μάλλον έχεις φάει και εσύ πολλά εικοσάρικα εεε;


Όχι ελάχιστα!!! Ήμουν περισσότερο από αυτούς που κοίταγαν!!! :Very Happy: 
Το συγκεκριμένο παιγνίδι το γνωρίζω γιατί το είχα σε nintendo τσέπης κάπου στα τέλη του '80.

----------


## mike_rodos

Με ένα πλοίο της *ΔΑΝΕ*, όποιο και να ήταν αυτό δεν θα με πείραζε... 
Οπότε: ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ, ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ, ΠΑΤΜΟΣ, ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ (υπάρχει, αλλά δεν γράφει ΔΑΝΕ)

----------

